# *sigh*  It's not easy being a girl



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 15, 2012)

1.   I found this guy on CL giving away a big pile of firewood.    We make arrangements for me to come pick it up.   I am always leery about this or about having someone come here.   So I do a bit of detective work using his email address and find that he has been soliciting prostitutes online.   http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-scared007.gifThanks to that and urban dictionary I learned a few things.  http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-shocked032.gif

2.  I decide on a chainsaw to buy.   Decide to purchase it at the local shop.    Walk in with cash in my pocket.  It's a small shop and there are no other customers.  I spend about 15 minutes messing around at the chainsaw section in full sight of two guys doing nothing.    Playing with saws, making notes, reading brochures.     They both completely ignored me.   When I was wood stove shopping I got a lot of the "little lady" routine, but I was suprised at being completely ignored.   
 Doing my best Julia Roberts I walked past them to the door and said "I guess you didn't want to sell me a chainsaw today."   http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angry016.gif

BB (who never treats me like a girl  :lol:  )reminded me of a place online with brand new refurbushed saws, so in the end I saved about $50.  He also sent me a pair of chaps because he thinks I'm going to hurt myself  http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy093.gif


----------



## webbie (Jan 15, 2012)

You should have been singing the Monty Python LumberJack song at full blast......they'd have jumped up and helped.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 15, 2012)

With the good comes the bad. 
I'm sure you can get a lot more by batting the eye lashes and tossing the hair back than I could. :smirk: 
Although I have been known to shake my moneymaker at times. :shut: 
Chicks dig it. Not really.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 15, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> 1.   I found this guy on CL giving away a big pile of firewood.    We make arrangements for me to come pick it up.   I am always leery about this or about having someone come here.   So I do a bit of detective work using his email address and find that he has been soliciting prostitutes online. ]



Good for you, doing your homework. Do everything you can to avoid becoming a victim.


----------



## Dix (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember stove shopping/kicking the tires.

First shop, a woman was working (I thought "great, this'll be easy"....not !), stressing the lovely colors & kept trying to steer me to the VC. I didn't want it, and she persisted. I left.

2nd shop treated me like some helpless female getting ready to report back to the "man" of the house. That went over well, I was outta there fast   

3rd shop started talking to the guy I had with me, and I told him that it was _my_ money that was being spent & _my_ house that it was going into. They talked to me from there on in. Shoulda seen the look on the salesman's face when I whipped out my folder with floor plan, etc  

Cool on the chaps !!


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry you had to go through all that b.s. K.   The guy with the e-mail thing was repulsive!
The guys at the chain saw shop are lost a sale and future sales with their ignoring you.  Don't worry about stuff like that and just keep on being "careful".  
Also, good job for BB, once again!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 15, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> With the good comes the bad.
> I'm sure you can get a lot more by batting the eye lashes and tossing the hair back than I could. :smirk:
> .



Sadly, there is plenty more detriment than benefit.     The statistics on the really bad stuff would bear me out on that, but other than this kind of pesky stuff, I have also experienced very scary situations that would not have happened to a man.      Including, but not limited to- being harrassed by an irrational, drunk, armed landlord.  Also by an irrational, drunk, armed neighbor.  And a very creepy person I cannot even provide descriptive words for, who liked to turn off my power while he lurked outside, among other things.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 15, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Blue Vomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Lord Kathleen - I think you need to move! Cheers!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2012)

Not something ya wanna test Kat, but folded together those chaps would be 24 layers of 3M ballistic fiber glass mesh.  ;-) 

Just sayin...

Little note on those chaps. They were a Christmas present from my wife and I for all the chuckles and and flat out laughs Kathleen has proved us with. From about her third post I knew she had a hell of a sense of humor. A guy had posted a pic of his new pride and joy wood rack. Comment after comment kept being posted while I held back being a good boy but oh so tempting.

What do ya know? Along came Kathleen and posted "Somebody's got to say it. Nice rack!". And we were on the floor laughing.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Not something ya wanna test Kat, but folded together those chaps would be 24 layers of 3M ballistic fiber glass mesh.  ;-)
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> ...



That's awesome, BB !!

I remember that, it was one of the best


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> an irrational, drunk, armed landlord.   an irrational, drunk, armed neighbor.  And a very creepy person who liked to turn off my power while he lurked outside



And it's tough being a woman? :lol: 
Love & Peace-
Kenny


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> 1.
> Doing my best Julia Roberts I walked past them to the door and said "I guess you didn't want to sell me a chainsaw today."
> 
> 
> ...



Some times 3 tines.....


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2012)

My sister lives alone in eastern NC and got the same crap from realtors, contractors and the like. Luck had it that she found a reasonable carpenter that was a moonlighting cop. He has been her guardian angel since. And I'm thankful he's around to make sure she doesn't get ripped off. Fortunately she doesn't get hassled. Must be the dozen or so great danes she raises and boards.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 16, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Dear Lord Kathleen - I think you need to move! Cheers!




or get a man...a good man!
md


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 16, 2012)

Uh oh. Off to pop the corn.

BRB


----------



## btuser (Jan 16, 2012)

I just got done with my 3rd load of laundry.  Today was 14hrs of cooking and cleaning.  Braised beef short ribs, cake, homemade bread and even homemade beer.  The house is warm, wood ring is full.  My girls are cuddled on the couch watching Downton Abby (after watching Once Upon A Time), swooning over the mansion and the servants.  

It ain't easy being a girl.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> NH_Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess you're not volunteering, are ya ?



*hands BB the salt shaker* go easy on it, please.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

btuser said:
			
		

> I just got done with my 3rd load of laundry.  Today was 14hrs of cooking and cleaning.  Braised beef short ribs, cake, homemade bread and even homemade beer.  The house is warm, wood ring is full.  My girls are cuddled on the couch watching Downton Abby (after watching Once Upon A Time), swooning over the mansion and the servants.
> 
> It ain't easy being a girl.



You're hired.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 16, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Dear Lord Kathleen - I think you need to move! Cheers!


  Oh I have!   Twice in the middle of the night.      I don't spook easily, but I know when to fold 'em.   One was when I lived in Hawaii, another in Florida, and another here but on the other side of the county.   I have DA BEST neighbors now.    On Friday I came home to dinner and a fire in the stove courtesy of one of my neighbors.




			
				BrotherBart said:
			
		

> What do ya know? Along came Kathleen and posted "Somebody's got to say it. Nice rack!". And we were on the floor laughing.


 

  These things on the interwebz that come back to haunt a person.
Heck, at that point I wasn't planning to hang around!    Love 'em and leave 'em, that's my motto.    




			
				Lighting Up said:
			
		

> or get a man...a good man!


   See above motto!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 16, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> You're hired.



I know.   Men like that only exist Once Upon a Dream.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta dream. I have too.


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> 1. I found this guy on CL giving away a big pile of firewood. We make arrangements for me to come pick it up. I am always leery about this or about having someone come here. So I do a bit of detective work using his email address and find that he has been soliciting prostitutes online.
> 
> Thanks to that and urban dictionary I learned a few things.
> 
> ...



Kathleen, since this site is to help members out, I feel obligated to give advise. If you ever need to buy a car new or used at a car dealership, *please do NOT go alone*. Bring a Man, he won't need to say anything just needs to look like you are asking him questions or advise,,,that alone will save you around $1000.
md


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's possible the people you ran into were dumb employees.  The owner would have probably acknowledged you as he at the end of the day lives or dies by his cash flow.  That overrides any prejudices.  He would sell to his enemy before he'd starve.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh you reminded me of car shopping with Dh years ago when the idiot salesman kept wanting to show me crap like makeup mirrors.  I'm like the worlds biggest tomboy...I dearly wanted to ask if he saw me wearing any of that crap and what the horsepower was, but I just rolled my eyes and chose a different dealer.  I bought the last three cars online, out of state.  Got wicked deals too.  

Try being a chick who owns a car related biz.  Until I brought DH on-now everyone thinks it's his.  Grr...I designed and thought up 90% of the stuff (we do t-shirts).  Same as at car shows whith my car when they ask if my boyfriend or husband is around so they can ask him about it.

On the up side I get major props for hauling wood on scrounges and it helps with good will from scroungees.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Oh you reminded me of car shopping with Dh years ago when the idiot salesman kept wanting to show me crap like makeup mirrors.  I'm like the worlds biggest tomboy...I dearly wanted to ask if he saw me wearing any of that crap and what the horsepower was, but I just rolled my eyes and chose a different dealer.  I bought the last three cars online, out of state.  Got wicked deals too.
> 
> Try being a chick who owns a car related biz.  Until I brought DH on-now everyone thinks it's his.  Grr...I designed and thought up 90% of the stuff (we do t-shirts).  Same as at car shows whith my car when they ask if my boyfriend or husband is around so they can ask him about it.
> 
> On the up side I get major props for hauling wood on scrounges and it helps with good will from scroungees.



High 5 !

You so are a different kind of fine 

See link in my signature


----------



## woodchip (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Doing my best Julia Roberts I walked past them to the door and said "I guess you didn't want to sell me a chainsaw today."]



I remember Julia Roberts in the film saying the words..... "big mistake" .......

I can also imagine you swanning past the shop with an expensive chainsaw from elsewhere....... ;-)


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> 1.   I found this guy on CL giving away a big pile of firewood.    We make arrangements for me to come pick it up.   I am always leery about this or about having someone come here.   So I do a bit of detective work using his email address and find that he has been soliciting prostitutes online.
> 
> Thanks to that and urban dictionary I learned a few things.
> 
> ...



So's that mean you're not gonna be here to pick up the wood like we talked about?


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PFFFT!
I pay all the bills
I do all the cooking
I do all the grocery shopping
I do 50% of laundry
I do 50 % of the dishes
I do 50% of the cleaning
I do all maintenance
I do all the outside work (5 acre yard to boot)
I do everything to do with river cabin
I do everything there is to do with wood burning.

Sometimes I wish I were a girl.  I have two adult ones under my roof.  As far as I can tell, they got it made.  Flame me if you must.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 16, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> PFFFT!
> I pay all the bills
> I do all the cooking
> I do all the grocery shopping
> ...




Hello good lookin'. :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your rich, I'm your...nevermind. :gulp:


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 16, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Oh you reminded me of car shopping with Dh years ago when the idiot salesman kept wanting to show me crap like makeup mirrors.  I'm like the worlds biggest tomboy...I dearly wanted to ask if he saw me wearing any of that crap and *what the horsepower was*, but I just rolled my eyes and chose a different dealer.  I bought the last three cars online, out of state.  Got wicked deals too.
> 
> Try being a chick who owns a car related biz.  Until I brought DH on-now everyone thinks it's his.  Grr...I designed and thought up 90% of the stuff (we do t-shirts).  Same as at car shows whith my car when they ask if my boyfriend or husband is around so they can ask him about it.
> 
> On the up side I get major props for hauling wood on scrounges and it helps with good will from scroungees.




What is horsepower?...just kidding!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 16, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funniest three words ever written here at hearth.com.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 16, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of the same thing here . . . I guess my wife and I look at things as not being "man" jobs or "woman" jobs, but rather jobs that either she or I are good at or don't mind doing . . . 

For example, I know my wife could do all the bills fine . . . but she trusts me to do the bills and handle the finances . . . and on my part I always let her know where we are in terms of bills, savings, etc.

As for cooking -- I would guess I do maybe 60% . . . but that's since she taught me how to cook and we have a deal . . . whoever cooks doesn't have to clean and while we have a dishwasher for the life of me I can never get it filled as much as she can.

I often do the laundry and hang the laundry or use the dryer, but she says I don't fold the clothes right so I just hang our uniforms and leave the T-shirts, underwear and socks.

I do most of the outside work, but she can mow a lawn or even plow if she had to . . . and in the same vein of thought she does most of the more "detailed cleaning" such as dusting . . . we can both do it, but it's just a more or less equal division of labor.

As for the wood burning . . . honestly I do most of the processing . . . but she runs the stove maybe 50% or more of the time . . . and I'm fine with that since it all keeps the oil bills low. 

---

For the record my wife and I have seen idiots ignore her . . . usually at their own peril . . . normally in places like Home Depot, Lowes or with contractors who do not realize she knows far more than I ever will about construction . . . something about her father making everyone in her family work on their house renovations when they were young.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 17, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I remember stove shopping/kicking the tires.
> 
> First shop, a woman was working (I thought "great, this'll be easy"....not !), stressing the lovely colors & kept trying to steer me to the VC. I didn't want it, and she persisted. I left.
> 
> ...



A good place will start with asking you some questions so they know where to start rather than putting you in the place where they think you are. Never trust any sales person who does not ask questions.


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis, once he realized, he shifted gears real fast... "Door trim? We have a nice gold". Me ..."no, it's there to work, I don't need gold trim, thank you". 4 years later the guy remembers me, right down to the blue truck


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Jagsywagsy, Darlin'  ????


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 17, 2012)

My wife is a really scared of the chain saw I keep saying its only a matter of time and she will at least try it. When we where in home depot and she asked about a chain I was explaining the different sizes and a lady walked up and said this is the one I own my wife went humph right. :lol: Then the sales lady and I started talking about specs and eventually different methods of cutting....... Then my wife kindly patted me and I went o I am talking about wood with the wrong person  :lol:  apparently the sales lady has 14 acres of land and 6 years of wood built up all cut by her that's fricken sweet. Go get them Kathleen eat them alive lol.

Pete


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not scared of the saw...I respect the saw...and I don't use the saw...because I'm a massive klutz.  If I can trip on nothing I will.  But honestly I keep busy hauling brush away from the cutting area on freshly downed trees (safety first!) and bringing new wood to saw up over to the cutting area for the precut scrounges.   DH has a couple herniated discs so I do most of the lifting.  Same for splitting-he runs the splitter but I bring the rounds over to him to split.  Then I wheelbarrow the splits to the pile and stack.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 17, 2012)

You know I got that to some degree when I was house shopping.  No one thought I was serious since I didn't have a wife I was toteing along.



			
				BeGreen said:
			
		

> My sister lives alone in eastern NC and got the same crap from realtors, contractors and the like. Luck had it that she found a reasonable carpenter that was a moonlighting cop. He has been her guardian angel since. And I'm thankful he's around to make sure she doesn't get ripped off. Fortunately she doesn't get hassled. Must be the dozen or so great danes she raises and boards.  :coolgrin:


----------



## btuser (Jan 17, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> I'm not scared of the saw...I respect the saw...and I don't use the saw...because I'm a massive klutz.  If I can trip on nothing I will.  But honestly I keep busy hauling brush away from the cutting area on freshly downed trees (safety first!) and bringing new wood to saw up over to the cutting area for the precut scrounges.   DH has a couple herniated discs so I do most of the lifting.  Same for splitting-he runs the splitter but I bring the rounds over to him to split.  Then I wheelbarrow the splits to the pile and stack.



You're Hired!


----------



## Jags (Jan 17, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a hug. ;-P


----------



## ironpony (Jan 17, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> I need a hug. ;-P




sounds more like you need a helper


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty similar in my household. I do most outdoor chores and the wife maintains the indoor area. I vacuum the swimming pool once a week and she cleans the skimmer daily. I put clothes/dishes away but she does all the cooking. And lets face it doing laundry honestly takes a few minutes per load of actual elbow time the rest is waiting. I've never complained about a meal (even though there have been some bad ones) and that keeps me from having to cook. I do the grocery shopping on occassion and keep $ in the bank for her to spend on her needs and save for her wants. We got it pretty much made I think.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 17, 2012)

Back to the original thesis for a tick.
Lest this be taken as a pity-party, _what _is easy to be, if you're going to do it well? Not much.
If you think someone's going to do a "Wait Until Dark" thing with you, be sure you have emergency lighting, charged cell-phone, and maybe something more physical. Be discreet about specifics. Intrusion alarms are good. All to buy time to leave or find brown-belt roomie.
Mention should be made to mgr about sales people who stand out above/below the norm. You might tell interested friends, too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 17, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Back to the original thesis for a tick.
> Lest this be taken as a pity-party, _what _is easy to be, if you're going to do it well? Not much.
> If you think someone's going to do a "Wait Until Dark" thing with you, be sure you have emergency lighting, charged cell-phone, *and maybe something more physical.* Be discreet about specifics. Intrusion alarms are good. All to buy time to leave or find brown-belt roomie.
> Mention should be made to mgr about sales people who stand out above/below the norm. You might tell interested friends, too.



Something more physical . . . hehheh . . . didn't one of our members write recently about how great those tasers work?


----------



## hoot (Jan 17, 2012)

Reminds me of the woman who got a call from the contractor that installed her double pane insulated windows. He said lady, it's been a year and you still haven't made payment. She responded.... "You told me that in a year, these windows would pay for themselves!"   ;-)


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hugs* for Jags, a kick in the butt for the other two  ;-)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> NH_Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [/quote]

Your former landlords must have been republicans. Liberal landlords like me are much easier to deal with. I practically put one of my tenants through nursing school,and right now my wife is providing free child care to another tenant.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 18, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your former landlords must have been republicans. Liberal landlords like me are much easier to deal with. I practically put one of my tenants through nursing school,and right now my wife is providing free child care to another tenant.[/quote]

That's just being a good person man ! Your on hearth so it must be true  ;-)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever think of goin to one of those shelters for abused men?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abused men?  I used to do all that and get in a ten mile run, before breakfast. :long:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> If you think someone's going to do a "Wait Until Dark" thing with you, be sure you have emergency lighting, charged cell-phone, and maybe something more physical. Be discreet about specifics. Intrusion alarms are good. All to buy time to leave or find brown-belt roomie.
> .



You forgot to call me little lady.   :coolgrin: 

*(Smiley added by Moderator)*


----------



## Dix (Jan 18, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> CTYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tosses BB the butter


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2012)

Hear an intruder? Start the damn chainsaw. 

BB - Who did just that one day when a fool pulled a knife while BB had a Poulan MicroXXV in his left hand.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Hear an intruder? Start the damn chainsaw.
> 
> BB - Who did just that one day when a fool pulled a knife while BB had a Poulan MicroXXV in his left hand.



We definitely need to hear more about this.


----------



## remkel (Jan 18, 2012)

Have come to accept the fact were my wife to ever realize I am not nearly the catch she thinks I am and leaves me I would have no chance with a woman like Kathleen......she scares me


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2012)

Remkel said:
			
		

> she scares me


  Was it something I said?  http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angelic012.gif


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 18, 2012)

OK I am gonna put my 2 cents in now. I have sick in bed for days with the flu and too weak to sit at a keyboard and type. I will use that as a segway for what I am gonna say. (No my friggin laptop is not fixed yet) :exclaim: 
I don't think anyone (male or female)can know what it is like to be a single parent, work full time, and run the household unless of course you do it. How does one do all that when he/she gets sick? I bet it ain't easy. There are no sick days for a single parent. I have the utmost respect for the gals (and perhaps some guys)here at Hearth that are the single parents and breadwinners of the family. I can't imagine how hard it is sometimes especially for a woman. It must be a challenge from fixing your own appliances, installing a wood stove and yes buying a chainsaw from a bunch of douschebags that don't wanna take you seriously.

Kat, I am glad you did what you did in that chainsaw store. Those a$$holes did not deserve your hard earned money. I liked your technique, however I prolly would have tweaked it a bit. I would have went up to them and asked them "Who is gonna effin sell me a chainsaw today boyz?"
I would let them go through their little sales routine, proceed to the sales counter and when asked for payment I would have told them to shove their saw up their *&^&^% *&&%^%#$# , laugh and walk out. I know I am devious and have a bad temper. :coolsmirk: 

Kat did not start this thread as a Pity Party on her behalf. She is just sharing her experience a woman can go through in certain circumstances.
Maybes I am still a little cranky from being sick.   You all will have to excuse me.

Good intruder advice on the chainsaw BB. Do you use that same technique when you get a Fedex delivery? :lol:  :coolhmm:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 18, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> OK I am gonna put my 2 cents in now. I have sick in bed for days with the flu and too weak to sit at a keyboard and type.
> I I know I am devious and have a bad temper. :coolsmirk:
> 
> Kat did not start this thread as a Pity Party on her behalf. She is just sharing her experience a woman can go through in certain circumstances.
> ...



Before you hurt someone. . .





Ok, I think it's official, everyone want's to hear the rest of the story BB. Why did some dude pull a knife on you when you had a chainsaw in your hand? Did he wanna steal yer pull-on?? :lol:


----------



## burr (Jan 18, 2012)

From my angle, male 50s, I'm gonna let you in on something - help isnt what it used to be.  I get no more respect at the counter than a 'sweet young thang'.  _What I mean is our world has changed._  People dont care anymore.

As for answering a CL listing, anything goes, know what I mean ?  _What I mean is our world has changed._  Use your network for stuff, dont jump into the fire.  Keep your network close.

To be able to live the life of chickens in the yard and bees and raising kids like you wanna with no help is (or will be) rewarding enough.  It is what you got (and chose).

You being an educator already know this (about folks), and I realize its just a subject on a forum.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2012)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically same here.  We split up most chores, except DH cooks more and I do the dishes more.  He makes a mess in my porcelin sink with the cast iron (black scratches) and it makes me cranky because I really like that sink (it's one of the old fashioned ones with the side drain area, not the new repros so it's kinda worn inside and stains too easy).  He mows, but we have a lawn tractor and he thinks it's fun, so who I am to spoil it.  I tend the garden part, planting, pruning, deadheading.  I refill the wood box and he usually loads the stove when we're up, but I get to do the nighttime reloads (win!), I also dustbuster and clean the hearthpad and ash lip.  I also laid the hearthpad, he found it increably tedious and frustrating.  But the natural stones were my idea, so it was my 10 hour project (the grout kept trying to adhere to the tops of my twice sealed stones so I had to scrub each one).



			
				btuser said:
			
		

> eclecticcottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...since the stove was more my idea than his, I figure I can't really ask him to do everything.  Besides, it's fun.  When I was little, I used to hang out with my grandpa when he processed the firewood (he bought log loads) too.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2012)

burr said:
			
		

> .  I get no more respect at the counter than a 'sweet young thang'.  know what I mean ?  .



I pulled a cookie tin, full of cold hard cash, out of the freezer this last summer
and went to buy a truck.  It's pretty complexing the way I was treated/not treated.
I don't know what business people are taught but I thought maybe I had the wrong color shirt on?
I was referred to a fella about 40 miles away and called him and made an appointment for the next day.
He was glad to have me toss my cookies his way.  I also wore a different colored shirt so who knows?
Kenny


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> burr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my experiance, dealers around here are crooked crooks.  I bought our first new used car in PA near Jersey and the second one way down in Ohio near Kentucky.  I found both online and did most of the dealing via email.  I had the trade amounts already decided on site unseen and all we had to do was bring a check and sign, give them the keys and get ours and the title.  Made for long days, but was well worth it.  Plus neither had seen salt.

I got at least 20% more on the trades, paid less for the new (used) cars and paid less for the warrantees.

We've tried a few times to buy here and the dealers screwed us each time-oh, we can't give you the deal we said we could, your trade isn't worth what it says it is blue book, blah blah blah.


----------



## burr (Jan 18, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> 2.  I decide on a chainsaw to buy.   Decide to purchase it at the local shop.    Walk in with cash in my pocket.  It's a small shop and there are no other customers.  I spend about 15 minutes messing around at the chainsaw section in full sight of two guys doing nothing.    Playing with saws, making notes, reading brochures.     They both completely ignored me.   When I was wood stove shopping I got a lot of the "little lady" routine, but I was suprised at being completely ignored.






Ive changed my style to fit a little better; like for your situation, Ive found that, instead of politely waiting your turn to speak or act, give 'em a minute or so and then if nothing starts your way, walk directly to one of 'em and ask if he's gotta minute.  Go ahead, butt in if they won't include you.  

I swear I hate to admit it, but I have come to expect very little from people nowaday.  (Its refreshing to hear a lotta yalls' very positive and old fashioned care for;  as you may notice, Im a lurker mostly.) 

By the way, OP, what saw have you decided on ?  If you were to ask me, I'd go with a Stihl 16".


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much to it. Friend in North Dallas calls and says he is at a guy's house and they are going to have a party and somebody dragged up wood for the fireplace but nobody has a saw. Will I come over and cut it up for him? Go over and whack the small stuff into fireplace meat and go inside for a drink of water before I leave. Guy that owns the place smarts off and I reply. He picks up a carving knife and says he is gonna change my attitude. I reach down and pull the rope and the saw fires off and I rip it a couple of times.

I guess a chainsaw starting in the middle of your kitchen sobers ya up pretty fast. He dropped the knife and I left as the rest of the people came running from all over the house.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 18, 2012)

I often worry about the wife who finds steals on CL. But she does homework similar to you kathleen, that and looking at google satelite images of  the area. Must say im not even that smart.
Last stove shopping excursion, salesLADY, was feeding us all sorts of misinformation, wife practically calls her an idiot and drags me out with a smile.
Some education you should see her use a sawzall, might as well be a surgeon.

Good to see alls well though.

BB whats the laws on concealed chainsaws in VA?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> wife practically calls her an idiot  you should see her use a sawzall, might as well be a surgeon.



God I love women.  We had an apartment once and a guy was running an electrical
business out of a small barn in the back.  Everyday when the guys came back with their vans,
they would run into the wifes garden and help themselves.
She put an absolute end to it one day when she stuck a rifle out the window and let one
go over their heads.  To this day she laughs about how fast they ran. :lol: 
Kenny


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 19, 2012)

burr said:
			
		

> Ive changed my style to fit a little better; like for your situation, Ive found that, instead of politely waiting your turn to speak or act, give 'em a minute or so and then if nothing starts your way, walk directly to one of 'em and ask if he's gotta minute.  Go ahead, butt in if they won't include you.



Usually I will ask, but in this case, no.   Too damn stubborn.     But you're right, it's inconsequential, and the stuff that matters is golden. 

It's  a husqvarna.     

Was wondering where Gamma has been!  Yes I'm not looking for sympathy or advice.   Just starting a conversation.    Thanks Gamma     http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons/emoticon-animal-031.gif


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I.Love.It.   Kinda like this classic scene  :coolsmirk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDpiUD3lJs&list=FLUuHd4XdX02jyolpgO0CO_w&index=80&feature=plpp_video


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believed every word until the line about a drink of water....


----------



## remkel (Jan 19, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Remkel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just kidding, of course. Some of your stories, though, make me laugh while thinking "how does she get into these situations". I do enjoy every one of the stories.

As for the chainsaw protection, I personally would buy one of the smaller chinsaws for personal protection- easier to conceal under a bathrobe.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I believed every word until the line about a drink of water....



Life long rule. Don't pop a top before five o'clock. No such rule for when to stop.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

My sister-in-law has the same rule, but then she counters - "Well, it's 5 pm in Paris already" or "It's got to be 5pm somewhere" LOL.


----------



## Jags (Jan 19, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> My sister-in-law has the same rule, but then she counters - "Well, it's 5 pm in Paris already" or "It's got to be 5pm somewhere" LOL.



Ya can't "Drink all day" unless you start in the morning.


----------

